# [SOLVED] Installing XP - F8 "I agree"; fails



## MDWeathers (Jan 27, 2005)

I found a 10-31-2004 post here by Justalad (Title: "F8 = I agree fails?"), asking what to do if the F8 key fails when installing Windows XP on a new computer. I had the same problem, but I found the solution.

Justalad described the problem: "...Then I just put the bootable XP installation cdrom into the drive and soon as I got into the Licensing Agreement page and trying to press " F8 = I agree " it won't go anywhere. ESC key is working, but that obviously just quits the installation."

MY SOLUTION: Do you have a Microsoft Multimedia keyboard? I did, and when in Bios setup mode, all the Function keys worked as expected, but half way through the XP installation, I guess the drivers for that keyboard got loaded and those function keys act as multimedia keys, "close", "fwd", etc. You have to kit the F-LOCK key in order to type F8.

Such a stupid little problem, but I got stuck for a while with it.

If you have this problem and you don't have a Multimedia keyboard, someone had previously suggested trying a PS/2 keyboard instead of a USB keyboard.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

Many times USB support will disappear during an install so it's always good to keep a PS2 mouse and keyboard in the junk room. Never know when you may need it.


----------



## rclemo (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Installing XP - F8 "I agree" fails*

MDWeathers, your post from 2005 just saved me god knows how much time. Long live the internet and thank god for Google!!!

I too had a problem where F8 didn't work. The freaking F Lock key on the multi media keyboard!!!!!!

I'll put this in so others can maybe find this post with a google search:

While installing windows XP the Esc works, arrows, page up page down works, but the F8 doesn't work. Press the F Lock and all is good. F8 fails. F8 to continue fails. Press F8 problem. Press F8 Does nothing.

Thanks!!


----------



## NYguy222 (May 15, 2008)

*re: [SOLVED] Installing XP - F8 "I agree"; fails*

Oh my God. You guys saved my life. I have been stuck with this problem for almost a month. I searched everywhere online to find the reason. I formatted the drive. Tried different keyboards ps/2..nothing worked. was about to update the BIOS then I said let me do a quick search again and I typed f8 doesn't work and I got here. But before trying a new keyboard, i used to get stuck before I press Enter in the setup, the keyboard fails then, after trying a new keyboard and I then get stuck at f8. Bow everything works. Thank you both. You just made my day. Long live the internet and google!!! Cheeers I will also type in some keywords: stuck in set up mode, f8 doesn't work, enter doesn't work, keyboard doesn't work during installation.

Thank you again!


----------



## Mospherian (May 19, 2009)

*re: [SOLVED] Installing XP - F8 "I agree"; fails*

Yes! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## xsomeguyx (Jun 2, 2009)

*re: [SOLVED] Installing XP - F8 "I agree"; fails*

Dude, you are my new hero of the moment. =) When going through an install of Windows XP, I got to the license agreement and discovered the F8 key (for Google: won't doesn't) didn't work. I hadn't paid much attention to the type of keyboard - I just assumed it was broken. Pressing the F-Lock key fixed it. Thank you so much.


----------



## elidawneli (Aug 11, 2009)

*re: [SOLVED] Installing XP - F8 "I agree"; fails*

This info is still good. Thank you so much MD Weathers and Forum!!!!!!!
--Dawn


----------



## Phil911 (Dec 27, 2009)

This has happen to me as well and the answer is to use a PS/2 keyboard, if available. If you don't have a PS/2 port, use a USB keyboard plugged into the USB ports that are directly connected to the motherboard. Also, don't use a multimedia keyboard or wireless keyboard as they only have partial functionality during setup.


----------



## brucelee206 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've got the same problem: "Installing Windows XP with F8 key fails" but I cannot understand MDWeathers's solution :"You have to kit the F-LOCK key in order to type F8." (due to my lack of English and IT knowledge)
Could anyone help me explain the solution in more detail? I would appreciate any helps.
Thank you all very much!


----------

